# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Антируткиты  >  PowerTool

## sewell

По моему, лучший антируткит на сегодня - PowerTool. Недавно вышла его 64-х битная версия. Однако автор не перевел ее пока с китайского. Поэтому пришлось этот процесс ускорить. Подробнее можно почитать здесь.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Val_Ery

> Однако автор не перевел ее пока с китайского.


Думаю, и не переведет... 
Ибо, если верить свитеру, он из Токио :Smiley:

----------


## gjf

Я не знаю, почему PowerTool - лучший, ну да речь не о том. Существует английская версия утилиты, и на мой взгляд подобные вещи именно и должны быть на английском.

----------

*thyrex*

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

Мне интересно, почему топикстартер считает PowerTool лучшим?

Мы его не тестировали, но зная результаты других более именитых антируткитов я бы предположил, что PowerTool сложно быть лучшим http://www.anti-malware.ru/antirootkits_test_2010

----------

*gjf*

----------


## gjf

Особенно умиляет следующая фраза:



> Недавно вышла его 64-х битная версия.здесь.


Ну как бы знающие поймут  :Wink:

----------

